# How do I Overclock my FX8370 on a 970A SLI Krait Edition?



## Gregsta (Jul 14, 2015)

How do I go about overclocking my FX 8370 I have a MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition and a Pure Rock cpu Cooler 150w TDP. Are there any on-line tutorials . Help needed please. I noticed already its running at 47% and I have not even overclocked it yet.


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2015)

There's a pretty decent guide here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 14, 2015)

that board only has a 4+1 phase VRM it won't get very far. If you put a small 70/80mm fan over the VRM heatsink you might be able to hit 4.6-4.8Ghz


----------



## Gregsta (Jul 19, 2015)

hat said:


> There's a pretty decent guide here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard



*T**hanks for your advice I will defiantly give that a good read because at the moment without a overclock this cpu is a heap of shit, I was running* *AMD FX 6300 Black overclocked to 4.4GHz before I got this cpu and to be honest with out a overclock the performance is about the same and I was warned this would be the case. But would I listen no.I have read some really good reviews about the FX8370 on amazon people seem to love it, they must of been drunk because am just not feeling the amazing powers of this cpu LOL,but they must of overclocked the FX8370 because am just not noticing It,I have seen some benchmarks of the FX8370 and it seems to get some really good scores. I know the overclock will help some people have said on amazon that it is even better than the i7 I find that hard to believe, I guess that the fx8370 only cost £150 and for the price it gets pretty amazing bench mark scores, Thanks for your help I just wanted to say something back to you, so you know that I have read what you put.Don't get me wrong this cpu is really good for gaming and I guess for that purpose its really good. But I don't really use it for gaming I use it for adobe audition cc 2015 and traktor PRO, I like to download old dj mixes fron the 90's and digitally remaster them so I can listen to them in fairly good sound quailty as I have really expensive pair of head phones and I have found out that if I try to run traktor pro and adobe audition cc 2015  it leaves sort of jumps in my remastering and this is were the i5 and i7 would of been better as they are hyper threaded and this would of stopped this. I am just a little bit gutted that I paid a £150 and the performance is still not just there. 
Don't get me wrong it use to lagg the shit out of my Haswell i3 4000M 4th Gen on my laptop.I can use my computer but just can't run any programs as it interferes with the digital remastering.HMMM just a little disappointed with its performance at this price range.   *


----------



## DefiantMonkey (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey Gregsta. Just came across this forum as I just built a rig with the same motherboard and an FX6300 and I'm having a bit of trouble overclocking.

I'll point out now that I'm a complete noob to manual OC. My last build I had CCC do everything.

So basically, I noticed that my ram (Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133) was running at 1333, I've upped that into the Bios and only managed to get it to run at 1866. I read somewhere that the cpu needs to be OC'd before you can really do anything with the ram so thought I'd just use the OC Genie because, ya know, noob.

Every time I use the genie though I end up having to reset the CMOS and remove the ram because I get a black screen on boot up and can't even get back into the bios. I'm assuming that the genie is pushing the cpu too hard as manually changing the rams voltage and frequency doesn't cause any issues.

So, if you wouldn't mind could you explain (as simpley as possible) How I'd go about manually overclocking the 6300?

Sorry, not meaning to hijack your thread but this is the first forum I've found with the same mob/cpu combo mentioned...


----------



## Gregsta (Dec 31, 2015)

DefiantMonkey said:


> Hey Gregsta. Just came across this forum as I just built a rig with the same motherboard and an FX6300 and I'm having a bit of trouble overclocking.
> 
> I'll point out now that I'm a complete noob to manual OC. My last build I had CCC do everything.
> 
> ...



Am not using that board any more this thread is a little old now, I am using AMD FX-8370 cpu and a Asus Formula-Z 990FX ATX Motherboard total different set up, I would start another thread and ask people on here how to do it.


----------



## DefiantMonkey (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok Thank you


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 31, 2015)

Stop auto overclocking and do it manually. Read the guide linked. It should get you going.. or at least to ask some more advanced questions and not be spoon fed settings. Def, create a thread of your own for assistance.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 31, 2015)

@DefiantMonkey

welcome to the TPU forums


----------



## DefiantMonkey (Dec 31, 2015)

@EarthDog I had stopped and I wasn't trying to get anyone to spoon feed me settings. Again I'm completely new to overclocking manually and was looking for something that explains the settings of my hardware a little more specifically. 

I've been going through the guide and I'm going to give it a try later.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Dec 31, 2015)

Don't push too far because VRM on this board is weak.


----------



## DefiantMonkey (Dec 31, 2015)

@Enterprise24 I've heard that they really don't cope with anything above 6-cores very well, which is why I opted for the 6300.
But thanks for that, not like I was anxious about overclocking to begin with! Haha


----------

